# Company



## MollyKeilthy (Apr 11, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone, my name is Freya and i live in Athens Nea Smirni with my grandma Molly. I would like to ask uf there are any expats near me to make friends with her as she has left all her friends in Cyprus where she used to live. She is a lovely lady with a very happy spirit . Thank you


----------

